# 96W 8800K PC Lamps - Not enough PAR?



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I had very good success when using 5000K and 6700K Panasonic lamps from AHSupply. Although I really like the color of the 8800K lamps, I'm beginning to suspect that they don't put out the PAR (photo active radiation) that the Panasonics do. Anyone have a similar experience? I'm thinking of changing back.

TW


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

TWood said:


> I had very good success when using 5000K and 6700K Panasonic lamps from AHSupply. Although I really like the color of the 8800K lamps, I'm beginning to suspect that they don't put out the PAR (photo active radiation) that the Panasonics do. Anyone have a similar experience? I'm thinking of changing back.
> 
> TW


Huh?

AHSupply uses German style or linear pin arrangements on their 36w and 55w bulbs.They're not the Panasonic or square pin arrangement. I don't know what their 96w bulbs are, linear or square pin. Most 96w bulbs are square pin.

Anyway, most but not all 55w bulbs have a linear pin arrangement and most but not all 65w bulbs have a square pin arrangement.

How are you relating Panasonic to PAR?

If you mean the brand Panasonic, all the bulbs that I gotten from AHSupply were Phillips.

Here's some square pin 8800K bulbs on sale if that's what you're looking for:
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=PC1699
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=PC1999


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, the 5000K and 6700K 96W lamps I've bought from AHSupply were the square pin and were the Panasonic brand. Apparently Panasonic doesn't make an 8800K lamp, and AHSupply doesn't carry one. I have both CustomSeaLife and Blueline brands bought elsewhere, and the quality difference compared to the Panasonics is apparent, especially the Blueline - just not built as well, IMO.

But the real issue is the PAR output. I'm just wondering if these 8800K lamps aren't putting out the PAR, even though they are the same watts.

TW


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I think that I had a senior moment. When I read the title of this the first time, I thought it says: "8800K PC Lamps - Not enough PAR?" I completely overlooked the 96W part and all I saw was 8800K... I'm terribly sorry about this. The 96W bulbs from Marine Depot that I mentioned may be some old ones from CustomSeaLife. This is just a guess. I don't know for sure. I tried searching at www.atlantalightbulbs.com for some Panasonic 96w 8800K bulbs and I didn't find anything. Again, I'm really sorry for misreading your post.


----------



## plantastic (May 23, 2005)

The 8800k bulbs were from Custom Sea Life. There could still be some floating around in wharehouses some where. I thought they were awesome bulbs. I don't know off hand what the PAR value was, but the light was bright and crisp white. Plant growth under them was great. Turned my Rotala indica rosy red at the tips.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks,

We recently moved to a new place with vastly different water and I'm having a hard time getting the tank back to where it was. I'd switched to the 8800K lamps when setting up after the move, so I'm trying to isolate each factor one by one until I find out why the plants just won't grow well. 

According to all the inputs and water parameters, hygrophila difformis should be exploding out of this tank, but it just sits there. I've cranked both lights and CO2 until the tank is a fizz factory, but no real growth. It's weird.

TW


----------

